# Diamond Willow 1 & 2 walking sticks



## miketryban (Aug 15, 2013)

Made 2 Diamond Willow walking sticks one last year the other two months ago I donated them both to the museum in are town and I got to see the two people who bought them how cool is that...

Number 2 the lady almost didn't buy it because her mother said she could make one cheaper than what the Diamond Willow walking stick was selling for. So I said to the lady, "You are going to pay more money to make a walking stick than buying it her."

Well she left for five minutes and came back with her daughter and bought the Diamond Willow walking stick... That was really cool to see...

Oh yeah here are the photos..


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Very nice! I've really got to get ahold of some of that wood!


----------



## miketryban (Aug 15, 2013)

Yeah this wood is a lot of fun to work with you would love to work with it....


----------

